# Big bird for my daughter



## parahunter (Mar 17, 2014)

My 15 year old is addicted to hunting as much as me.  Here is a big bird she took on the opening day.  Not bad since she has a disabled father who cant take her to the bird but lucky enough to call one up to 20 gauge range.  It made the whole day beautiful!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 17, 2014)

congrats to the young lady .... and to you for takin' the time ....


----------



## GAGE (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to the both of you, fantastic job!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to both of you. Beautiful bird, and a beautiful daughter you have, also.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 17, 2014)

Now that's team work!


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 17, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## littlewolf (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 17, 2014)

Heck Yeah........it dont get any better than that!!!!!  Awesome bird!!


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to y'all!!!!


----------



## Perkins (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats to you both! That's awesome!!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome job by both of you.  I'm sure you are proud of that young lady.  Congratulations.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 17, 2014)

very nice


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 18, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Congrats to both of you. Beautiful bird, and a beautiful daughter you have, also.



.....X2
Keep that shotgun around for keeping the boys away from her.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 18, 2014)

Wish my girl would hunt with me! Lucky dad....and awesome bird!!!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Congrats to the both of you. Fine job Dad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2014)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## oldways (Mar 19, 2014)

Fine Bird and great job dad Congrats


----------



## bukhuntr (Mar 19, 2014)

That is Awesome!


----------



## southgabowhunter (Mar 20, 2014)

That's so awesome! congrats to the both of you!!


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Mar 21, 2014)

Great job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

Great job, congrats to both of you. I know you are so proud of her.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2014)

Kudos to both of y'all! Very nice!!!


----------



## cramer (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for sharing
Here's to many more to come


----------



## mossyoakhunt (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## kevincox (Mar 26, 2014)

Good Deal! I know your a proud Dad


----------



## Maybin7777 (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Hammock (Apr 29, 2014)

good stuff right their!!


----------



## Robert Warnock (May 1, 2014)

Great job from both of ya'll.  I admire and respect you for not letting your disability interfere with teaching your daughter to hunt.


----------



## riskyb (May 18, 2014)

Awesome and congrats to the both of you


----------

